# hey there



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

for ppl that sent me messages wondering where ive been...ive simply been busy!! life is a handfull but no complaints. just focusing on my career. Gunnar and Onyx are doing supa awesome! and i miss you guys!!! i will b on every now n then. but no where near as much time to b on here as b4. =(. but you guys r still great and i hope to talk to u all again. this is a great website. and even tho its been a while guess i stilll cnt kick tha gopitbull habbit. lol. and Andy i just wrote u a fairly long not well put together message. so read it if u havent. =). im going to cuddle wit my goofball dogs n call it a night for now. peace.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Would love to see pictures of the dogs


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yesss. i know. i dont have neway to get them online. i want to send pics to andy from my cell phone if he doesnt mind.then maybe he can post them on here or something. if u want i could text u some pix but that would involve me knowing ur cell number. its not like im gunna blow anyones cell phone up with nonesens. im too old for that childish crap. lol.its up to u. i really want to find a way to post the pix of them on here though so everyone is able to see. i dont even know what kind of chord i would need to get for my camera to transfer pix onto the laptop.but if u want to do that or not just lemme know. its been forever since i have been on. i feel like a newb. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good to see you guys are all doing well. Welcome back :hug:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG I was just thinking about you Jessica. I was wondering what the heck happened to you. I was going to ask Holly or Krystal if they had heard from you. Crazy how that happens you think of someone and then there they are. I am glad you and the boys are fine. I hope someone helps you get pictures up. I can not recieve pictures on my phone otherwise I would totally do that for you.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG I was just thinking about you Jessica. I was wondering what the heck happened to you. I was going to ask Holly or Krystal if they had heard from you. Crazy how that happens you think of someone and then there they are. I am glad you and the boys are fine. I hope someone helps you get pictures up. I can not recieve pictures on my phone otherwise I would totally do that for you.


aww thank you. you're still so sweet.  and yea i could never let nething happen to them. they are like children. i just had a bad dream the other day someone stole my dogs so i flipped out n went hunten. had to check on them as soon as i got up. lol


----------

